# Barbara: goat milk lotion recipe question



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

I was looking at the lotion recipe posted....is the tecsture more like a runny lotion than a thicker cream? If I wanted to make more like a hand cream or hand butter, can I just decrease the amount of liquid or should I just add more e-wax? If I do decrease the liquid, say in half, should I also decrease the addtives also ? By how much?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

The texture is very very thick like a hand cream, so not necessary to decrease any liquid, in fact I have to add liquid to get it to pump out of jars.. YOu will love this recipe, feels so very good on your skin and sticks with you even after washing your hands
Barb


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

GREAT- thanks so much


----------

